
macOS Catalina Switches Default Shell from Bash to Zsh. But Why? - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2019/06/12/macos-catalina-zsh-bash-xcode-11/
======
gvb
My bet is that the reason is the license. Bash is licensed GPL3, zsh is "MIT
like".

[https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/](https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/)

[https://sourceforge.net/p/zsh/code/ci/master/tree/LICENCE](https://sourceforge.net/p/zsh/code/ci/master/tree/LICENCE)

